# Ligne blanche bizarre ipad3



## Firestim (31 Mai 2013)

Bonjour
Aujourd'hui une ligne est apparue sur l'écran d'accueil de mon iPad3 j'ai fermé toutes les applications et éteint l'iPad et pourtant elle est toujours là... 
Enfin bref, j'ai fait un zoom sur la barre à droite y'a des infos sur ma version apparemment 3.6
Et à gauche y a l'inscription d'une date ...

Merci pour vos réponses 

Ps : J'ai jamais jailbreaké  ou autres...

Réponse : vérifier d'abord si le fond d'écran n'a pas de marque x)


----------



## Dante059 (31 Mai 2013)

Salut à toi !

C'est bien la première fois que je vois ça...tu as pensé à redémarrer ton iPad ?


----------



## Firestim (31 Mai 2013)

Merci pour ton aide, mais quelqu'un a trouvé la solution, ... Avec la fatigue, je n'y ai même pas fait attention ... Le problème c'est simplement le fond d'écran, la ligne apparaît sur l'image ... Et je ne l'avais même pas vu, désolé d'avoir pris de ton temps.... 

Il est temps que je me repose x) 

Pass eu ne bonne journée !


----------



## Gwen (31 Mai 2013)

Ouf, merci pour la résolution de ce mystère. Franchement je me suis posé pas mal de questions en voyant ton image. La solution était toute simple au final


----------



## Dante059 (31 Mai 2013)

Pas de soucis ! En stage et pas grand chose à faire, donc


----------

